# The proper care of a betta fish:)



## steeledswole (Apr 23, 2012)

Go to my youtube link right here to watch my video and tell me what you think. By the way, I "Rescued" My betta from the pet store about 3 weeks ago, his name is Ronald and he's doing GREAT.Proper care of bettafish - YouTube


----------



## goose101 (Feb 28, 2012)

I wouldn't keep a betta like that..... it needs a proper tank with filtration and a heater to keep the temperature steady...


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah, its a little small for the poor thing, and they really need filters for them to do well. little better than the shop tanks tbh


----------



## petgoss (Aug 12, 2012)

A 1.5 -2 gallon tank is ideal for betta fish but they do need filtration and a heater to be healthy. Your temp may be okay during the day but what at night when the temp drops do you check it then. Betta are a Labyrinth fish, with an organ on the top of their head that allows them to breathe air from the surface. Dust and grime on the surface can make it impossible for the betta to breathe effectively which could lead to him drowning . A 3 way filter is the best with mechanical, chemical and biological filtration with a slow flow but strong enough to disrupt the surface.

Petgoss - create share and connect...


----------

